# Any 28F RL-S owners



## GRIZHLR (Jan 27, 2004)

We just purchased a 28F RL-S and awiating delivery. We purchased it at the Spokane WA. RV Show. The dealer sold 7 of these units during the show, making it the most popular seller at the show. I'm just curious how many are selling other places. I had not really looked at the Outback until the show. The 28F RL-S had everything we had been looking for and the bang for the buck looked good.


----------



## Tyee (Jan 17, 2004)

Hi,
Congratulations on your new trailer! What is the Sydney Edition?
Tyee


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I am curious about the Sydney edition as well. As far as I can tell the only difference is the decals on the side and the front of the TT. I was at the dealer today and took a quick look in the 28F RL-S and started drooling.







I didn't go in because it was snowing and my shoes were a bit dirty but I wanted to.

I told the dealer that I wanted to a look at the bunk house fifth wheel which is the 28F BH-S model. They will have one in sometime in April and when it comes in they will call me with the numbers already worked up for a trade. Not even on the lot yet and they are trying to sell it to me.


----------



## GRIZHLR (Jan 27, 2004)

The Sydney Edition comes with what they call the Sydney Designer and the Sydney Comfort packages. These packages give you a lot of optional equipment as standard; Wallpaper borders, Glass Shower Door, Hide-a-bed Sofa, Chrome Bumper Cover, 6-panel Frig Door, 15,000 BTU Air, Folding Entry Handle, 20" Stereo TV, Microwave, Awning, Rechargable Vac & Flashlight, Recessed Cutting Board, Paper Towel Holder and Trash Container. What all that is worth I do not know, but it all adds into a great looking unit. At least we think so. It has all the options we were looking for and fit our price range.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats!
I walked through one last weekend. WOW! That is one sharp rig!


----------



## CHERYLLR (Mar 5, 2004)

I just bought to 29F BH-S. The floor plan is one of the most functional. I can't wait for our first trip next month.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yes, that 29 FBHS has a nice floor plan (if you have 2 kiddos or less--just 2 bunk beds) and you have better than 1/2 ton tow vehicle (sucker comes in at 7,790 dry without options). You also need a pickup truck (since it is a 5th wheel).

Everyone buys what works best for them.

Randy


----------



## CHERYLLR (Mar 5, 2004)

I had the 2003 hornet fifth wheel prior. Was not happy with floor plan so I traded for the outback. I tow with a F-350 diesl.


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

Congrats








We have the same rig sey up the same way. We where not looking for a new RV but after we walked through it and what they gave us for our Ultra Lite fifth wheel we could not pass it up. We bought ours 2/14/04 at a show in LaCrosse Wi. and the dealer sold 6 in three days. He was saying he don't know if the factory will keepup with the orders that are coming in from sales at shows this year.


----------

